# Topics > Space >  Axiom Space Crew Dragon mission, Axiom Space, Inc., Houston, Texas, USA

## Airicist

Axiom Space, Inc.

axiomspace.com/ax1

SpaceX Axiom Space-1 on Wikipedia

Dragon 2, spacecraft, SpaceX, Hawthorne, California, USA

----------


## Airicist2

Ax-1 mission | Launch

Apr 8, 2022




> SpaceX is targeting Friday, April 8 for Falcon 9’s launch of Axiom Space’s Ax-1 mission to the International Space Station from historic Launch Complex 39A (LC-39A) at NASA’s Kennedy Space Center in Florida. The instantaneous launch window opens at 11:17 a.m. ET, 15:17 UTC, with a backup opportunity available on Saturday, April 9 at 10:54 a.m. ET, 14:54 UTC.
> 
> This will be the fifth flight for this Falcon 9 first stage booster, which previously supported launch of GPS III Space Vehicle 04, GPS III Space Vehicle 05, Inspiration4, and one Starlink mission. Following stage separation, Falcon 9’s first stage will land on the A Shortfall of Gravitas droneship stationed in the Atlantic Ocean. The Dragon spacecraft supporting this mission previously flew the Demo-2 and Crew-2 missions.
> 
> Axiom Space’s Ax-1 mission is the first all-private human spaceflight mission to the International Space Station. The Ax-1 crew will participate in educational outreach and conduct innovative research experiments while on the orbiting laboratory.
> 
> The webcast for the Ax-1 mission will go live approximately three hours before liftoff and will remain live until about 15 minutes post launch. Mission coverage will resume approximately two hours prior to docking.

----------


## Airicist2

Ax-1 launch and Falcon 9 first stage landing

Apr 8, 2022




> A SpaceX Falcon 9 rocket launched the “Endeavour” Crew Dragon spacecraft for Axiom Space’s Ax-1 mission to the International Space Station, from the Launch Complex 39A (LC-39A) at NASA’s Kennedy Space Center in Florida, on 8 April 2022, at 15:17 UTC (11:17 EDT).  Ax-1 crew includes Commander Michael López-Alegría, Pilot Larry Connor and Mission Specialists Eytan Stibbe and Mark Pathy. The “Endeavour” Crew Dragon is scheduled to dock to the International Space Station on 9 April 2022, around 10:45 UTC (06:45 EDT). Following stage separation, Falcon 9’s first stage (B1067) landed on the “A Shortfall of Gravitas” droneship, stationed in the Atlantic Ocean. Falcon 9’s first stage (B1062) previously supported five missions: GPS III Space Vehicle 04 (GPS III SV04), GPS III SV05, Inspiration4 and one Starlink mission. The “Endeavour” Crew Dragon spacecraft previously flew the Demo-2 and Crew-2 missions.

----------


## Airicist2

WATCH LIVE: SpaceX Axiom-1 Astronauts Arrival and Docking at the Space Station!

Streamed live Apr 9, 2022




> SpaceX Axiom-1 astronauts will approach and dock with the International Space Station.
> 
> Docking is scheduled on Friday, April 9, 2022 at 6:45 AM EDT, at the International Space Station
> 
> The Ax-1 mission is scheduled to last ten days, with eight days spent at the ISS, one day spent ascending and docking, and one day spent undocking and descending. The guests will join Crew-3 astronauts Raja Chari, Thomas Marshburn, Kayla Barron, and Matthias Maurer on the ISS, as well as MS-21 cosmonauts Oleg Artemyev, Denis Matveev, and Sergey Korsakov.

----------


## Airicist2

Ax-1 Crew Dragon docking

Apr 9, 2022




> The “Endeavour” Crew Dragon spacecraft autonomously docked to the Harmony module’s space-facing International Docking Adapter of the International Space Station, on 9 April 2022, at 12:29 UTC (08:29 EDT). The crew of the “Endeavour” Crew Dragon spacecraft for Axiom Space’s Ax-1 mission to the International Space Station includes Commander Michael López-Alegría, Pilot Larry Connor and Mission Specialists Eytan Stibbe and Mark Pathy.

----------


## Airicist2

Ax-1 Crew Dragon hatch opening

Apr 9, 2022




> The hatch of the “Endeavour” Crew Dragon spacecraft was opened on 9 April 2022, at 14:13 UTC (10:13 EDT). The crew of the “Endeavour” Crew Dragon spacecraft for Axiom Space’s Ax-1 mission to the International Space Station includes Commander Michael López-Alegría, Pilot Larry Connor and Mission Specialists Eytan Stibbe and Mark Pathy.

----------


## Airicist2

Ax-1 Crew Dragon hatch closure

Apr 25, 2022




> The hatch of the “Endeavour” Crew Dragon spacecraft was closed on 24 April 2022, at 23:26 UTC (19:26 EDT).  The crew of the “Endeavour” Crew Dragon spacecraft for Axiom Space’s Ax-1 mission to the International Space Station includes Commander Michael López-Alegría, Pilot Larry Connor and Mission Specialists Eytan Stibbe and Mark Pathy. The “Endeavour” Crew Dragon spacecraft is scheduled to autonomously undock and depart the International Space Station on 25 April 2022, at 00:55 UTC (24 April, at 20:55 EDT).

----------


## Airicist2

Ax-1 Crew Dragon undocking

Apr 25, 2022




> The “Endeavour” Crew Dragon spacecraft autonomously undocked from the Harmony module’s space-facing International Docking Adapter, departing the International Space Station, on 25 April 2022, at 01:10 UTC (24 April, at 21:10 EDT). The crew of the “Endeavour” Crew Dragon spacecraft for Axiom Space’s Ax-1 mission to the International Space Station includes Commander Michael López-Alegría, Pilot Larry Connor and Mission Specialists Eytan Stibbe and Mark Pathy. The “Endeavour” Crew Dragon spacecraft is scheduled to splashdown off the coast of Florida, on 20 April 2022, at approximately 19:24 UTC (15:24 EDT).

----------


## Airicist2

Article "SpaceX astronauts on an all-private mission to the ISS are spending a day free flying in orbit after their return home was delayed"

by Jyoti Mann
April 24, 2022

----------


## Airicist2

Ax-1 Crew Dragon splashdown

Apr 25, 2022




> SpaceX’s “Endeavour” Crew Dragon spacecraft splashdown off the coast of Florida on 25 April 2022, at approximately 17:06 UTC (13:06 EDT). The crew of the “Endeavour” Crew Dragon spacecraft for Axiom Space’s Ax-1 mission to the International Space Station includes Commander Michael López-Alegría, Pilot Larry Connor and Mission Specialists Eytan Stibbe and Mark Pathy.

----------


## Airicist2

Ax-1 Crew Dragon recovery operations and astronauts egress

Apr 25, 2022




> The crew of Axiom Space’s Ax-1 mission to the International Space Station, Commander Michael López-Alegría, Pilot Larry Connor and Mission Specialists Eytan Stibbe and Mark Pathy, was successfully recovered from SpaceX’s “Endeavour” Crew Dragon spacecraft.

----------

